# Trout fishing today



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I hit the water today bright and early. My main target was trout I knew they had to be on fire after this cooler weather we have been having. I was right.

I hit the first spot with not so much as a nibble. After leaving there and trying just about everything in the arsenal I decided to try a rattling cork with a white gulp shrimp on a 1/8th oz pink jig head. While i was tying that on I noticed some menhaden getting tore up. So I paddled over and anchored up and threw out the popping cork and it was on I pulled 15 trout out of that spot in about 2 hours roughly maybe less. I switched to a MR17 the green back color and got a few on that as well.

After that I decided to venture around and try to get some reds. I found 3 biggest 20 inches caught all on a redfish magic no real size but Im well on my way to a slam so now I switch over to flounder.

I picked up three more trout while searching for flounder caught on new penny shrimp with pink jig head. I was just about to head in and I decided to try a gulp pogy white on pink jig head I just dragged it across the bottom and a flounder nailed it. It was only 10inches but it made it official I had got my slam. I threw the pogy back out there and and hooked a nice flounder around 18 inches but he came un hooked at the boat.

Total fish for today

18 Trout 14.5-17inches
3 reds lost a nice one around 25 inches
1 flounder and also lost a nice one.

I wouldnt normally keep this many fish but its the first time I got my limit I gave half to the neighbor and kept the other for myself and my wife. My neighbor fell into hard times and had to sell his boat so he hasnt got out much so he appreciated it.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Great day, with a slam !
It's always great on a hot trout bite.
Good on you man, my turn on Monday.
Thanks for report!


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Prove it! Where are the pics??!










nahhh I think I believe you.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well if I remember right you have to pay money to be a memeber to post pics

go to this link

http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f32/catching-saturday-19279.html

If you want more varification come look in my freezer or call mulletman. 

NORM

Your missing out you need to jump in the kayak and go after them they are every where right now


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't need proof...I just wanna know if I can bring my yak down there sometime and fish with ya! Haven't gotten the chance to put it in the water but twice since I've gotten in early this summer...got me bummed. It really needs to be set up better, it's not a "fishing style" kayak but I've caught a few reds and flounder out of if up here in New River.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure can I dont mind just let me know when I got a tight scheduel so it might be tough


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

How 'bout this...I've got almost all Saturdays and Sundays free...you tell me if you've got a day, and we'll schedule it from there.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright will do


----------

